
Coinbase – Owning a Bitcoin Exchange Bug Bounty Program - dwwoelfel
http://donncha.is/2013/06/coinbase-owning-a-bitcoin-exchange-bug-bounty-program/
======
bifrost
> The Coinbase team have been very responsive and worked over the weekend to
> fix the OAuth account takeover vulnerability, having it patched a few hours
> after I disclosed it to them.

This is a great example of the RIGHT way to do things. While its never fun to
discover you have a vulnerability, building up a reputation for fixing
problems is better than the alternative.

Go Coinbase!

